# hmmmm....



## Haseo-The-Terror-Of-Death (Dec 8, 2007)

i am taking ideas on what i should right a song/poem/story about. any of you can help me? you can just shout out ideas


----------



## Molotov (Dec 8, 2007)

Um, how about one on dreams? Or perhaps gorgeous sceneries? That's all I can think up for now.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 8, 2007)

Undead communist puppies


----------



## Molotov (Dec 8, 2007)

...Or some cheese. Big wheel of cheese. I'd go with the Undead idea, though XD.


----------



## Kemmy (Dec 9, 2007)

Could always write about sceneries and/or a trip (like to india or moscow or something)


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 9, 2007)

A few quick tricks that might help to spark your own ideas:

--Got a dictionary (a real one, I mean, not online)?  Open it to a random page, point to a random word.  Do this three times, and use either those three words, or those three things/concepts/whatever, in a story or poem.

--Got a favorite fairy tale or classic story?  Rewrite a scene from the point of view of the villain.

--Got a vivid childhood memory (pleasant or unpleasant)?  Write about it, about the setting, what happened, and how you felt, for fifteen minutes, with as much detail as you can.  Then think about how you might give a similar experience to one of your characters, and if you like, write a scene from their point of view.

Hope this helps.


----------

